# Shannon Makes Her case



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

A two-year-old pit bull mix named Shannon convinced euthanasia techs not to take her life.


"Shannon's story might have ended a few days later when she was sadly led to the room where her life was destined to end, but this spunky, little girl had no intentions of leaving without putting her best paw forward. Just before that heartbreaking, unexplainable moment, Shannon rolled over on her back and began to whimper; everyone's heart melted, and Shannon was safe."











Theres no question as to what this expression means.


----------

